# Boer Buck



## RoseBoerGoats (Oct 17, 2013)

I bought this buck before I really knew what to look for... :roll: I've only had him for one breeding season. I have kids due January. He just turned two. 

IMO:
steep rump
could have a leveler top line

I know it's not the best pic and this was from a few months ago when I was learning how to shave so please excuse the bad hair cut :lol: 

Don't hold back please! I want to learn  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He looks really long, and I like his hornset.  Looks like he has some width... He could use quite a bit of muscling/mass. His top isn't terrible, but yes he could use a leveler hip.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like his horns.
It's sort of hard to tell very much with the awkward way he's standing. He's the kind of buck that could look a lot different if you put some weight on him. It looks like there's a lot of frame there.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice head & horn set. He's too leggy for my taste & not enough thickness of bone on them.


----------



## RoseBoerGoats (Oct 17, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> I like his horns.
> It's sort of hard to tell very much with the awkward way he's standing. He's the kind of buck that could look a lot different if you put some weight on him. It looks like there's a lot of frame there.


I agree. I've increased his feed to 1 1/2 lbs of 16% with 1/2 lb of manna pro performance supp. w/ some soaked beet pulp pellets. Always has free choice 70% grass/ 30% alfalfa hay. Free choice sweet lix meat maker mineral. Anything else I should be doing? He's been on that for about a month... Haven't seen much of a difference. :shrug:


----------



## RoseBoerGoats (Oct 17, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> He looks really long, and I like his hornset.  Looks like he has some width... He could use quite a bit of muscling/mass. His top isn't terrible, but yes he could use a leveler hip.


Thank you Crossroads for your input. When you say muscling/mass do you mean something that can be fixed with exercise or is this genetic? Thank you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Any buck could improve his muscling/mass with feed I think, but genetics can play a big role too.  If he's been busy with his does, it's perfectly understandable that he is not in his best condition. Like Tim said though, he could look like a totally different goat with more weight on. 

Is he getting 2lbs of grain total? Or 1 1/2lbs with half a pound being the manna? If he is getting 2lbs that should be plenty to get weight on. You may want to increase the amount of alfalfa. Exercize wouldn't hurt, but that would be burning calories for extra conditioning.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

I agree! He would look like a really nice buck with some additional conditioning!  Very good length!


----------



## RoseBoerGoats (Oct 17, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Is he getting 2lbs of grain total? Or 1 1/2lbs with half a pound being the manna? If he is getting 2lbs that should be plenty to get weight on. You may want to increase the amount of alfalfa.


He is getting about 2lb total. Should I increase? And I was wanting to add (maybe free feed?) alfalfa pellets but worried about UC.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You could increase the grain amount if you want... I would check for worms (?) though, as he should be heavier with that amount of grain I would think. I personally wouldn't worry too much about UC, but that's up to you.  Our bucks get alfalfa, and I know LOTS of people who give it to their bucks with no problem.


----------



## RoseBoerGoats (Oct 17, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> You could increase the grain amount if you want... I would check for worms (?) though, as he should be heavier with that amount of grain I would think. I personally wouldn't worry too much about UC, but that's up to you.  Our bucks get alfalfa, and I know LOTS of people who give it to their bucks with no problem.


Recently had fecals done and dewormed with Ivomec Plus. And thank you very much, maybe I'll start introducing them


----------



## RoseBoerGoats (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your input!


----------

